# Beef Jerky in Oven ?



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Can anyone on here give me some guidance on how to make beef jerky in my oven ?

I've heard it can be done but I don't know what folks have found that works well.

The lowest our oven goes is 170. Also looking for recommendations on what cut of beef to start from. I plan on doing 1/4 inch slices and marinating overnight but from there, I'm a little lost.

I have an 8 year old daughter that loves jerky and keeping her supplied w/ store-bought is too costly so I thought we'd do a father-daughter project and make our own.

Mark


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Take a good london broil and cut it down. Your over should be good to go.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

maybe try this .... I would use wood kabob sticks cut short instead of toothpicks http://www.ehow.com/how_2304446_make-beef-jerky-oven.html


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

temp should be a min. of 160 to kill bacteria ... 170 should be perfect


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Lay the meat directly on the racks after marinating. Set to the lowest temp then I put a wooden spoon in the door to keep it slightly open. I also put foil on the bottom on the oven to catch any drippings. (that keeps the wife happier)


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

When you say to keep the door slightly open, do I keep it open only 1-2 inches (like I do when broiling) or are we talking the length of the spoon (like 10"). I figure I have to keep it open so heat doesn't build up but should I keep it "way" open ?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

prop it open only wastes more fuel ... ovens have thermostats


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Surf, when the oven only goes down to 170 I think thats cooking too much. I prop the door open about the thickness if the handle. Just enough to keep it from cooking the meat.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

so...roughly how many inches open would you keep the door ?

I tried jerky once before and it was a complete failure -- I figure my oven was just too hot (even though it was set at 170) or maybe the beef was sliced too thin to begin with


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

About 1/2 inch Just enough to keep it from heating the oven too much. Then check it often.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

when you prop the door open it just heats even more trying to overcome the cool air coming in ... it has to get to at least 160 to kill the bacteria ... i cut mine into pieces about 1/2 square


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I've done jerky in the oven a few times, but never again. Dehydrater is the way to go. I think BPS has one for like 50 on the current ad. And cleaning the racks on the dehydrater is much easier, soak in warm soapy water for about 15 mins then dishwasher to finish it off.

http://www.basspro.com/Open-Country-7Tray-Food-Dehydrator/product/97756/69009


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

looks like a nice one ... very similar to mine ... the fan is a huge help ... couple of my old ones just had the element in the bottom and stuff would drip onto it but the new types are the Bees Knees


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Teo, we did some in a smoker one time. Turned out fine but took the biggest part of a day. It ain't worth the effort. I have one like yours and will go with the one you have every time.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

maybe i'll just treat our family for Christmas. Walmart has a Nesco that's right at the same price


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

that's the one I have .... works rather well too ... not as many tray's as the other one but still a good one ...


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

We went ahead and made a batch of jerky in the oven. Everything worked out great so I wanted to get back to folks with a report on what worked for us. Maybe someone who has questions like mine can benefit from this...

*We started with a 1.5 lb piece of london broil
*Sliced into .25" strips and placed in a gallon zip loc with teriyaki marinade - half home-made, half store bought
*Marinaded for about 15 hours in fridge
*Strips laid out on paper towels to remove excess moisture
*Toothpicks through the end of each strip and strips hung from toothpicks on top oven rack. (bottom rack removed & oven bottom covered with foil)
*Ran the electric oven at 170 for about 5 hours
*Oven door was kept cracked about 4-6 inches and I took a box fan and put it on a step stool to blow air into the oven from the side
*A couple of hours into cooking, I rotated each hanging piece of jerky 180 degrees to face the other side in the direction of the fan

In hind-sight, the jerky was probably done about an hour before I took it out because it wound up really dry. So...I'll watch that for next time.

Got rave reviews from my 6 & 8 year old daughters who are currently sitting in the living room munching on jerky in front of the tube.

Thank you to everyone who gave me tips

Mark


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

The rave reviews make it all worth while. 

good job.


----------

